# Gotta keep this board + Brewery Fundraiser



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

It's about time we got a NY/NJ board. Let's keep it.

So for those that like beer and bikes:

_For more info., please visit http://www.champsysracing.com

Brooklyn Brewery Fundraiser
Place: Brooklyn Brewery (www.brooklynbrewery.com)
Date: Saturday, March 5th 2005
Time: 5pm - 9pm
Price: $25 per ticket
Each ticket Includes 1 raffle entry (additional raffle tickets are $5 each)

Get a chance to win:

• Carbon Racing Frame and Fork or Mountain Bike
• Express Oasis Retreat @ Oasis Day Spa, NYC
• Dinner for 2 at Henry's Restaurant, NYC
• And other great prizes - which includes a case of Brooklyn Brewery Beer

Tickets to the fundraiser are $25 and the event will feature a raffle, live music, snacks, and a selection of Brooklyn Brewery beers. Funds raised from the event will go toward Spin Odyssey, a health and fitness-oriented event for breast cancer research (http://www.spinodyssey.org/), The Mickey Mantle School, a school for developmentally and physically challenged children on the Upper West Side of Manhattan, and Champion System Racing (http://www.champsysracing.com/), an amateur cycling team whose members participate in races and charity rides throughout the country.

It's for a good cause, so come & bring friends!_

No I'm not affiliated with either the Brewery or the Team, but it seems like a good time.

The wife and I will definately be there.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*Black Chocolate Stout!*

DAmn thats a tasty brew!

Save the brewery!


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

HAL9000 said:


> DAmn thats a tasty brew!
> 
> Save the brewery!



Monster Ale:










10.8% alcohol. Now that's a beer.


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

*Great info*

I may check that out- thanks.
And yes- we must keep the NY/NJ board going!

-Keith


----------

